# This is why you DON'T start a fight with a jumping kick...



## barriecusvein (Mar 18, 2006)

Unless you know how to do a jumping kick, its not a good idea to do one. Exhibit A:

http://www.fazed.org/video/embed/?id=89


----------



## beau_safken (Mar 18, 2006)

Ohh..damn that was hell of string of bad luck for the dude...


----------



## Carol (Mar 18, 2006)

OMG he was out cold!


----------



## terryl965 (Mar 18, 2006)

A flying kick would not be bad if you land the thing what a beaten he took.
Terry


----------



## Andrew Green (Mar 18, 2006)

Big ouch


----------



## BrandiJo (Mar 19, 2006)

ouch ...


----------



## evenflow1121 (Mar 19, 2006)

very nasty beating there.


----------



## rutherford (Mar 19, 2006)

Nice stop hit.


----------



## SAVAGE (Mar 19, 2006)

Damn!!!!!!


----------



## mrhnau (Mar 19, 2006)

is it just me, or did that look really fabricated? they guy kicking his head and the head does not even move?


----------



## Brother John (Mar 19, 2006)

Don't leave the ground
or
you'll meet it again soon...
*and on IT'S terms!!!*


Your Brother
John


----------



## 7starmantis (Mar 19, 2006)

Man, he hurt himself on the fall probably worse than the other guy did. Looks like they all could have used a bit of training.

7sm


----------



## lalom (Mar 19, 2006)

Nice stop kick.  The kicker went straight to the ground to meet his demise...  ouch


----------



## RoninPimp (Mar 19, 2006)

Ouch. Shows you the average untrained person sucks at fighting.


----------



## still learning (Mar 19, 2006)

Hello, This video clip makes a good point!   BUT it depends? ...most people will not expect a jump kick.  

Every sitution will be different and your intincts to react will always be different too.  Hopefully what ever you use will work to stop the fight from continuning.

In this case timing and distance was wrong, among other minor points.

Always do the unexpected....surprising someone will give you the advantage?  ....do you agree? ......

practice your jump kicks?   work for perfection....one day it may save your life! ........Aloha


----------



## Flatlander (Mar 19, 2006)

mrhnau said:
			
		

> is it just me, or did that look really fabricated? they guy kicking his head and the head does not even move?


Yeah, it looked to me like the whole thing was an act.  Could just be the poor quality of the video, but it certainly didn't look genuine.


----------



## bydand (Mar 19, 2006)

Can't say if this video is a fake or not, but I saw almost the same outcome back in 81 up in Sault Ste. Marie, MI.  Friend of mine who was rather, shall we say, "rough around the edges" got into it with a mouthy MA (brown belt if memory serves, not that it really matters) who opened with a flying kick.  Just about 2 seconds later the MA was out cold on his back and my friend just turned around and made the statement "Kick high, you die. NEVER start with that stuff."  Always stuck with me, and after really starting training, I can see the wisdom of that statement.  You never really know what the other guy is capable of, so open with something where if equally matched, or out-matched, you don't leave yourself commited right off the bat with zero way of checking, and changing.  Don't think I worded that right, but hopefully you get the meaning. Changing in mid-stream can be very benificial at times.


----------



## TigerWoman (Mar 19, 2006)

Don't START a fight with anything, would be appropo.

And they just happened to have video running on it?  TW


----------



## scottcatchot (Mar 20, 2006)

It sucked to be him.


----------



## Gemini (Mar 20, 2006)

mrhnau said:
			
		

> is it just me, or did that look really fabricated? they guy kicking his head and the head does not even move?


 
I gotta say, I think it's just you. I replayed it a few times to check and there's no getting around it. He punted his head like a football. The boy was out! 
I also agree that the ground probably caused a good bit of damage also. It wouldn't surprise me if he broke his arm.


----------



## Nanalo74 (Mar 20, 2006)

LMFAO!!!! I LOVE IT!!! :rofl: 

Vic
www.combatartsusa.com


----------



## Hand Sword (Mar 24, 2006)

I say don't start a fight at all. However, if you must fight, don't jump up! There's only one place left to go from there. Concrete and skin don't match.


----------



## MA-Caver (Mar 24, 2006)

still learning said:
			
		

> Hello, This video clip makes a good point!   BUT it depends? ...most people will not expect a jump kick.


 Seems to me that the guy was expecting it and saw it coming from a mile away and stopped it. When that adrenial gland is pumping a lot of things become very clear and in focus. 



			
				still learning said:
			
		

> Every sitution will be different and your intincts to react will always be different too.  Hopefully what ever you use will work to stop the fight from continuning.


 This is true, not everything is going to work out exactly as you have planned, even if it's all spur of the moment. Sometimes... there's no time to think. You use *what ever* means that's at your disposal to stop the fight. 



			
				still learning said:
			
		

> In this case timing and distance was wrong, among other minor points.


 First off I don't think these guys were even caring about any of that. Secondly I agree that an untrained person sucks at fighting... but then they don't even care about that either when the blood is up and the reasoning capability is down. 



			
				still learning said:
			
		

> Always do the unexpected....surprising someone will give you the advantage?  ....do you agree? ......


 No. Always _expect _the unexpected but don't try to attempt it unless you are 110% absolutely sure that it's going to work. ... if your mind thinks that fast to be ahead of the fight. Stick with your training and improvise when necessary. Remember, the #1 killer in America today is "Hey! Watch This!" and the #2 killer is the self-imposed thought of "I bet this would work..." 



			
				still learning said:
			
		

> practice your jump kicks?   work for perfection....one day it may save your life! ........Aloha


Practice what works, practice especially, not getting INTO a fight in the first place, practice RUNNING from a fight. The last two definitely will save your life.


----------



## swiftpete (Mar 25, 2006)

mrhnau said:
			
		

> is it just me, or did that look really fabricated? they guy kicking his head and the head does not even move?


 
I think he genuinely hit with the first one and missed his head with his follow up kick thats all. I noticed what an uncomfortable position the guys arm twists to around his back after being kicked as well. Definitely not the best!


----------

